
Implementing Operator Overloading in JavaScript (2014) - bootload
http://scratchdisk.com/posts/operator-overloading
======
bootload
Jürg Lehni: _" My work on adding operator overloading to JS is finding its way
into other frameworks, e.g.:
[https://github.com/BruceSherwood/glowscript/commit/b517f7f23...](https://github.com/BruceSherwood/glowscript/commit/b517f7f23a5ab2c3ce9e6de3e9d08100150c003b#diff-
ee97c5091b89979aace94674818996baR695"*) [0]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/juerglehni/status/679681880850055168](https://twitter.com/juerglehni/status/679681880850055168)

